# Tom Crutchfield



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone know about the incident at Crutchfields place,All they are saying is that Tom was grazed on the arm by a gun shot from Bruce Stephenson and Bruce was found dead in one of the animal house's after a standoff with police.I haven't seen any mention of it on any news station. Len


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2011)

No, I will make some calls!


----------



## TylerStewart (Apr 2, 2011)

It happened on Thursday night, you can see some basic news coverage if you google it. There's lots of rumors floating around, but I think it's best if everyone just wait until it's all figured out by the police exactly what happened. There's already many "sides of the story" floating around by people who either like or dislike Tom.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 2, 2011)

If you google "Tom Crutchfield shot" there seems to be a lot of post's with info pertaining to this incident on other forums but no news story.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2011)

TylerStewart said:


> It happened on Thursday night, you can see some basic news coverage if you google it. There's lots of rumors floating around, but I think it's best if everyone just wait until it's all figured out by the police exactly what happened. There's already many "sides of the story" floating around by people who either like or dislike Tom.



Tyler you are right, I have already gotten conflicting information. Who knows for sure. Tom has been around for along time and most in the industry know him.


----------



## Laura (Apr 2, 2011)

A Message from Tom Crutchfield for his Friends.
.by Shawn Heflick on Friday, April 1, 2011 at 7:09pm.A very troubled Tom C. called me tonight to let me know about the terrible ordeal everyone experienced at their home last evening and to let his friends know that he is physically fine. He also wanted me to pass along that he is deeply saddened, distraught and on an emotional rollercoaster from the events that transpired. He needs time to heal and sort through the ordeal. There was no physical fight between him and Bruce, but a simple disagreement. Bruce's illness manifested itself in an act which caused him to lose his lucidity; he shot at Tom...grazing him and then he later took his own life. Tom wanted everyone to know that Bruce was not a monster or a bad human, but a good man with emotional issues. He was the perfect business partner for Tom...a dear friend...like a brother. Keep Tom and Patty in your thoughtsâ€¦give them time to healâ€¦and remember Bruce for who he truly wasâ€¦a gentle herper who gave much to the reptile community and to his friends. Rest in Peace Bruceâ€¦.you will be missed!

shared with permission...

.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 2, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> TylerStewart said:
> 
> 
> > It happened on Thursday night, you can see some basic news coverage if you google it. There's lots of rumors floating around, but I think it's best if everyone just wait until it's all figured out by the police exactly what happened. There's already many "sides of the story" floating around by people who either like or dislike Tom.
> ...



I believe it started around noon and ended about 7


----------



## Nay (Apr 3, 2011)

Is that this TOM!!!????


----------



## Missy (Apr 3, 2011)

Sending prayers


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2011)

Nay said:


> Is that this TOM!!!????



No. A different one.


Thanks, Laura for sharing that with us.


----------

